# Intel 915GL & Nvidia 8600GT



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

hey buddies....

can we mount a Nvidia 8600GT PCI-Express GPU on an Intel 915GL Board ??? 

thnx

BlackBerry7100g....


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

Yes


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

thnx tech....and wats the approx price of the card ? also , do we need any specific hardware in addition to the card ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> also , do we need any specific hardware in addition to the card ?



Well as u see in Test Set up, hardware tester do use top of the line sopporting hardware, but unless u are planing to a High end HD Display a good P4 process will be fine to run , but yeah when u buy those card's u r expected to be a dedicated gamer, so, do get ur self atleast a GB of RAM


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> thnx tech....and wats the approx price of the card ?


*

XFX 8600 GT 256MB => Rs 6500-6600
*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

@ chotto_cheeta ...my PC sports 2 GB Of RAM


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

^^ Good to know that, i suggested that u run with atleast 1 GB  now if u can afford a extra GB to make it 2 GB that will be fine  

anyway, whats the processor ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

its 3.06 GHz .. Pentium 4


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

Model number ?? I mean to L2 ?? and FSB and is it EM64T for those stuff pls mention whats the model number ?? 630 ?? or 524 ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

2 MB L2 Cache ... i didn't understand wat u meant by Model No. ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

Ever Pentium Processor comes with a Model Number... Like, see here, *www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium4.htm

anyway, I guess that Processor is Good enough to run the Card without any problem


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

^ its 630 acc. to the chart


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

yeah 630 is good enough to run with that Card


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

oh...then all the tension gone....my DirectX 10 GPU is on the way..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

and i will be waiting for a review from u on that card  may be my self i would buy one too 

anyway u have a PCI-ER slot right ?? as whats the board ?? model number ?? *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/chipline.htm


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

choto cheeta ....its the 915GL ....it supports the PCI-Express...

n surely..i'll give a review of it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

strange that on the given list i dont see the board on intel product list ?? is it original intel of ASUS or any other board ??

*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/chipline.htm


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

its from AsRock !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

> its from AsRock !



OK....

anyway, waiting for that Review then  He He !!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

full details of the board ...

*www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775Dual-915GL&s=


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

How much RAM do u have?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

@ Tech... 2 GB RAM

DDR 400Mhz...occupying both the slots


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

I don't think that card will work on ur motherboard. I also have the same motherboard. Just check the supported cards list. 8600gt is not there. And the slot on our motherboard is not a full-fledged pcie slot


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2007)

the asrock site hasn't been updated ::: it will support the GeForce 8600 GT...

wat do u recommend guys ??? full info of MOBO ::

*www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775Dual-915GL

775Dual-915GL

   1. LGA775 for Intel® P4 processor
   2. Intel® 915GL chipset

    * Supports LGA775 FSB 800/533 MHz processor, EM64T CPU and H-T Technology
    * *ASRock Dual series, compatible with both PCI Express VGA card and AGP VGA card*
    * ASRock *A.G.I. Express slot to adopt PCI Express x16 VGA card*
    * ASRock A.G.I.8X slot to adopt AGP8X/4X VGA Card (1.5V only), an unique VGA upgrade interface on i915GL platform
    * DirectX 9.0 on board VGA with Dynamic Vedio Shared Memory maximum at 192MB
    * Surround Display: Up to 5 monitors display capability
    * 3-phase power interface design, compatible with all series of LGA775 processors
    * Ultimate 6.4GB/s memory bandwidth by Dual channel memory technology
    * Advaned storage interface : 4 ports of Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s
    * Superior 8 channel 3D surrounding Audio

guys ..plz reply fast !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

from the Web Info, it looks that it will suppose the Card !!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2007)

plz be sure....otherwise its gonna be a waste of money !!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

Web Site said:
			
		

> ASRock A.G.I. Express slot: Compaitble with PCI Express x16 VGA card



so, on paper it is suppose to support the card, but when u say waste of Money, then i suggest better email their support team, asking the same question


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2007)

i agree wid u ...given the specifications of MOBO ..it seems the card is gonna work but ....as u have suggested...mailing their support team right now !!


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

I had already mailed about this to the support team. A year ago i asked about the 7600gt card. Asking that is it supported? They said no. But after a long time they have added it to the support list. I don't know what they r upto. I think they will also say again that 8600gt is not supported.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> I think they will also say again that 8600gt is not supported.



Did u asked them as they have it on Web Site writen that PCI-E x16 cards are supported, then why not 7600 and if they dont support 7600 then why they writen that this board will support PCI-E interface ??


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

This is because the ppl on the support team just see the supported cards list and say whats written there. I don't know why they have added 7600gt to the support list. It might be because that they might have tried 7600gt and it might have worked. 
I think they are concentrating more on the new models rather than old ones. So they don't check the cards that are supported with our poor mobo.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 27, 2007)

is 8500 GT also a nice GPU ?


----------



## Third Eye (May 27, 2007)

^ Yeah


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 27, 2007)

how does slow memory clock speed affects graphics ? n wat does the memory bus do ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 27, 2007)

@BlackBerry7100g

Dont consider 8500 when u can afford get 8600 !!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @BlackBerry7100g
> 
> Dont consider 8500 when u can afford get 8600 !!!!



ok....thnx choto cheeta


----------



## Shloeb (May 28, 2007)

@blackberry, as u r going to buy a 8600gt then please do tell me if it worked on ur motherboard. i hope it does.  Then i will also buy that card. And do tell me if its stable?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 28, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> @blackberry, as u r going to buy a 8600gt then please do tell me if it worked on ur motherboard. i hope it does.  Then i will also buy that card. And do tell me if its stable?



i'll let u know bout it...


----------



## Shloeb (May 28, 2007)

Ok thanks. Just pm me when u buy that.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 2, 2007)

guys...mounted the 8600 GT on my 915 GL and experiencing absolutely no problems....its working perfectly...and I M LOVING IT


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 2, 2007)

Hurrayyyyy!!! Hows the performance? Which games did u play on it? And what are the fps?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 2, 2007)

shloeb...got it 2day only.......liked its performance but lemme tell u frankly , i m not a hardcore gamer and don't take deep interest in GPU's..so its better if u take the review form other members...on my part, i liked it and im happy wid my GPU ...currently playing Carbon [ for 2nd time ] with my 8600 GT !


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 2, 2007)

I am hardcore gaming fan. So i just wanted to ask u. What are the settings at which u r playing NFS Carbon?? Resolution? Settings?? FPS?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 2, 2007)

1024*768....display settings are max. n the objects are displayed very sharply...each detail cud be seen ! ... so wen r u getting ur 8600 GT ?


----------



## regenade (Jun 10, 2007)

How much did u pay for the XFX 8600GT?Also is it the X-shaped box u got, with 620Mhz core speed(written on box)


----------



## assasin (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^   i got the X-shaped box but mine is the normal version of 8600GT with a 540MHz core and not the 620MHz XXX one.the card easily clocks easily to 700MHz core and 950MHz mem with max temps of 72C-75C.the card is pretty good and gives decent enough performance in games like Lost Planet (demo).
overall i'm satisfied with the cards performance.its better to buy the 8600Gt and oc it to 8600GTS levels and save 6k.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 11, 2007)

whats the price of xfx 8600gt and xfx 8600gt xxx ?  . infact , i had the same mobo too , asrock 775dual915gl , since it has a pciex4 slot , and that wud be a bottleneck to the card , so i payed 3k and got a intel d101ggc , it is made on radeon x200 chipset , will it support the 8600gt ?

anyway , asrock does give a response when asked for the support of a card , and a few months i had asked if 7600gt is supported and after 25days they said yes and after another 2 weeks they added it to their list , when asked abt 8600gt in april , they said they dint hav that card in the lab.

@BlackBerry7100g , which psu r u using ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 11, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> @BlackBerry7100g , which psu r u using ?



its an intex 550 watt PSU...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

as with original title of the question,i have something to say:
I own a gigabyte mobo based on Intel 915GV chipset and boasts supporting pcie x16
after i installed my new XFX 7300 GT and researched the X server logs,i found that the board is having a pcie x16 but in reality it got *pcie x4* capability.
I found the answer from the gigabyte website.but it seems to me as they cheated me. 


> *                                Expansion Slots    *
> 
> *1. 1 x PCIe x 16 slot (x4 mode)
> (*Running at PCIe x 4 bandwidth, please see link below for Graphics Card Support List )*


 so i think am not getting the most out of my gfx card thinking of purchasing a good mobo. so be sure with ur board.
thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59921


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 11, 2007)

@ sagargv, What do u mean by the bottleneck? Whats the drawback of using that card on that asrock motherboard. And y it doesn't support high-end cards?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 20, 2007)

like . when the mobo ( asrock 775dual915gl )  was released in april05 . most cards were using the complete agp8x bandwidth . and pciex4 in a way equals that . so most cards performed equally on both pciex4 and pciex16 as the bandwidth of pciex16 was hardly under use(pciex4 was enough) . but today's dx10 based cards use more bandwidth than the older ones . so these newer cards wud perform better on pciex16 than on pciex4 . but however performance difference depends on wat application u r running . 

read this article , u'll get a better idea.

*www.tomshardware.com/2007/03/27/pci_express_scaling_analysis/

but the overall point is that u r loosing some amount of performance and the performance loss is more on newer cards . and the performance depends on the app u r using. if u r interested in gaming , i suggest u go 4 a d101ggc mobo frm intel ( i changed to the same mobo ) and buy a 8600gt ( will buy in a week ) or wait for hd2600 ( if u r not in a hurry and can manage with ur fx5200 for a few weeks , its a better option ) .these mobos are now damn cheap, i got this d101ggc and a 450watt smps , gave the old mobo to my dealer and paid him 3k !! i think its more than worth it.


----------

